# Posting To Meaford.



## MedTechStudent (23 Mar 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm just putting this up to request any information that anyone here has about Meaford.  It is starting to look like that will be home sweet home for me as of July this year.  I'm 3 weeks shy of finishing my PCP course out here in BC, then back to CFB Borden for grad, then off to our postings.  A number of must fill postings came down the tube to us today looking for volunteers to certain places, and yes you heard me right I put in for Meaford.  I've heard already that I'm nuts its alright.

So on that note, anyone here that has spent a lot of time in Meaford or Owen Sound, I would appreciate if you can shoot me a message as I have some questions about the place.

Thanks in advance,

Kyle


----------



## x512er (23 Mar 2010)

P.M inbound.


----------



## MikeL (23 Mar 2010)

Theres a place in Owen Sound called The Harb(?) don't go there haha.  Barrie/Wasaga isn't to far from Meaford, couple hours.

I was only there for 7 weeks for my SQ course, so I don't really have to much info aside from it's a fairly small garrison, doesn't(well didn't back in 06) have a Canex, instead it has "The Bunker" which is located behind the recruit shacks.


----------



## DirtyDog (23 Mar 2010)

When it comes time for me to move on I'll be pushing for Meaford.  I think it's a great place to work for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Mar 2010)

Posted to Meaford.

Aaaaaahhhhhahhahhhhhhahhhaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhahhahhhahhhhaaaaaaaaaaa
 :rofl:

Sorry. Didn't mean that.


AAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhahhaaaaaaaaaaaaah
 :rofl:

Who am I kidding.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Mar 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Posted to Meaford.
> 
> Aaaaaahhhhhahhahhhhhhahhhaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhahhahhhahhhhaaaaaaaaaaa
> :rofl:
> ...



Meaford's a great area, don't pay attention to RG,....... he loves living in a city with more gunfire than a mere military range can provide.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Mar 2010)

Don't get me wrong. The area is great, especially if you like outdoor stuff like camping, hunting, fishing, skiing, etc. My whole heartache, with Meaford, is the camp itself and the carryings on of all the individual little empires and their Napoleon complex dictators.


----------



## helpup (24 Mar 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong. The area is great, especially if you like outdoor stuff like camping, hunting, fishing, skiing, etc. My whole heartache, with Meaford, is the camp itself and the carryings on of all the individual little empires and their Napoleon complex dictators.



Oh you do know the area well, 

To the poster though, you have been to Borden so you are familiar with the area and weather.  Just a note you get more Georgian Bay effects there then you do in Borden.  If you are not living on base ( as most dont ) have during a winter a overnight bag in case you get snowed in on the hill.  You should be working out of the UMS and when Crse's are being run rull out you will get more then the normal amount of snivling pers trying to get out of what nots'  And during the summer there is a large work up of reservist there as well.  The Cannex style building is there but small in nature.  I knew of alot of people who would get a PMQ in Borden and commute.  For a time they even had a van that did the run to and from, but I am not sure if that is still on going.  Collingwood would be your best bet to rent or buy a place.  Meaford is nice but lacks in the amenities.


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Mar 2010)

Thanks a lot for the words of...wisdom, is that the right word?  

Recce yea I'm a big fan of the outdoor stuff so thats a big plus for me.  The main reason being is my little Sister lives in Peterborough and I would like to be close to her, also the folks aren't too far either.

If anyone here has any specific things to chime in about the Clinic, or day to day events pertaining to the *posted* members there it would be appreciated.  And to all those who did their SQ there, I'm fully aware of the horror.   

As for out here, 2 weeks left out here in BC, and I feel like I could jump out of my skin...after waiting almost 2 years to finish these 3s, I'm getting a little anxious.

Cheers,


----------



## helpup (1 Apr 2010)

Oh and you have to eat at the range road diner for the breakfast and Jam nite. ( Thursday evenings and show up early )

The place looks like a run down joint but the guy there is a top not chef who got tired of working for others in the City


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2010)

Thursday??......................I always thought it was Wednesdays.


----------



## helpup (1 Apr 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Thursday??......................I always thought it was Wednesdays.



You may be right it has been a few years for me, but I do have Thursday night on my head.   I thought Wed's was Prime Rib day ( The meat is as big as the plate and the Yorkie pudding comes in it's own bowl.  ( but then I may have gotten the days mixed up.)

Miss the big breakfast as well.


----------



## SeanNewman (1 Apr 2010)

Sorry, I just saw this on the course T shirts thread and thought it matched well:


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Sorry, I just saw this on the course T shirts thread and thought it matched well:



How encouraging   

However... I think http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R7AzJTpWw4&feature=related is a little more graphic.


----------



## SeanNewman (1 Apr 2010)

Any posting quality-of-life issues are all about what that specific person weighs as important.

Assuming the jobs are equal for argument's sake, in Petawawa I made more money (LDA + less in provincial taxes) than I do in Gagetown, but I like it here more because I'm 5 minutes from a Canadian Tire and grocery store, and 10 minutes from Fredericton.  

Ottawa was 2 hours away and had 100% of everything I could need, but Petawawa and Pembroke had comparatively little and to get there it was a two land road you're not allowed to pass on.  Here, I have 90% of what I need within 20 minutes.

However, someone else may have entirely different priorities.  For example, if you like some sort of specialty thing you love (golfing, fishing, whatever) and there is one specific superstore that's only in cities, living 2 hours from Ottawa may be fantastic.  Also, 2 hours for me with small kids may be prohibitively far, but a couple with no kids may think nothing of that drive and actually enjoy the time talking to each other.

All that to say, in Meaford there are some things that some people would like and others not care about.  Skiing close by?  London two hours away? Etc.

A tip though, never let anyone sell a posting to you based on "outdoorsy" stuff nearby, because the CF bought bases on cheap land for a reason.  There is no big base that isn't within a half hour of boating or camping.


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Skiing close by?



You know it mate.  :nod:

Cheers for the advice guys!


----------



## DirtyDog (1 Apr 2010)

helpup said:
			
		

> You may be right it has been a few years for me, but I do have Thursday night on my head.   I thought Wed's was Prime Rib day ( The meat is as big as the plate and the Yorkie pudding comes in it's own bowl.  ( but then I may have gotten the days mixed up.)
> 
> Miss the big breakfast as well.


Yes, Ted's food is awesome.

I'm not much of a bar guy (definitely not clubs) and usually don't enjoy most places if/when I go out.  I had a couple of really enjoyable Wed nights at Ted's however.  Great place... my kinda spot.  Plus, in the winter you can snowmobile there.  As a bonus, I don't think course candidates are "supposed" to go there so there's is much less chance of bumping into them on a weekend or something.  Unlike Owen Sound, Meaford, Blue Mountain or Wasaga.  I don't think the average course candidate on a DP1 is drawn to a place like Ted's anyhow... especially given it's appearance.


I want to get posted there more and more as I think about it!


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 Apr 2010)

Well, its official sports-fans.  Posted to LFCA TC Meaford, COS Date is June 30th.  

That being said, this is either a really good idea or a really bad one, we shall see.  Thanks to everyone who offered up their help!

Cheers, 
Kyle


----------



## 3VP Highlander (27 Apr 2010)

I spent 2 1/2 years there and it was an excellent posting.  Get involved with the community and buy a place.  You shoould enjoy the posting.


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 Apr 2010)

3VP Highlander said:
			
		

> I spent 2 1/2 years there and it was an excellent posting.  Get involved with the community and buy a place.  You shoould enjoy the posting.



Good to know!  

Cheers.


----------



## blg (16 Jul 2010)

I don't think you're crazy at all! If my husband had his choice we would have chosen Meaford aswell, as it's close to Wasaga Beach where his parents live and all in all we just love the scenic area. We are young by the way, in our 20's, not some old-timers. 
Check out Creemore if you ever have the time. It's about 20 minutes from Wasaga beach. It's a hidden wonder, I swear. The downtown looks like a scene for a movie and every season, Halloween, Christmas, Easter they have it all dressed up. There's a good shop there called 100 Mile Farms (something like that) where you can buy all local produce and meat from the area. There's also a brewery there where you can take a tour and get that free glass of beer at the end. They've also got a trendy coffee shop and art museum to check out.
http://www.creemoreontario.com/creemore/home/index.asp

Link to the villages`s website above.


----------

